# 30 day+ visa



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Hi all. I'm in Cebu and need visa as will stay longer than 30 days, I believe this can be done easily by using a travel agents, is there a travel agent in Cebu that does this or do I have to go to the immigration office? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Most all travel agencies of any size will offer this service for you. However, due to the typhoon damage in that area it would be wise to check and see if the Immigration office there is open each day for business. If not, you would need to travel to Manila to take care of this..


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Most all travel agencies of any size will offer this service for you. However, due to the typhoon damage in that area it would be wise to check and see if the Immigration office there is open each day for business. If not, you would need to travel to Manila to take care of this..


Ok, will try a few agencies close by. Many thanks!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Johnny B said:


> Ok, will try a few agencies close by. Many thanks!


The ones that do it usually have it plastered all over the front of the place.


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> The ones that do it usually have it plastered all over the front of the place.


Got sorted with "International Travel Mate" on Osmena Boulevard, Cebu city, chose there because it was closest to my hotel... paid 4,930php. Don't know if this is the normal charge but was glad to get it sorted quickly without any hastle! Cheers!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Johnny B said:


> Got sorted with "International Travel Mate" on Osmena Boulevard, Cebu city, chose there because it was closest to my hotel... paid 4,930php. Don't know if this is the normal charge but was glad to get it sorted quickly without any hastle! Cheers!


Maybe due to your location, but normally the cost would be under P1,000 for the service. Even in Angeles City, my wife's cousin owns a travel agency and charges about P400 (four hundred pesos) for visa service...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Maybe due to your location, but normally the cost would be under P1,000 for the service. Even in Angeles City, my wife's cousin owns a travel agency and charges about P400 (four hundred pesos) for visa service...


Maybe I am mistaken but I think he is quoting the total price including the fees and cost of the visa. Beeline in Angeles charges 300 pesos for the service but that is very low.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Maybe I am mistaken but I think he is quoting the total price including the fees and cost of the visa. Beeline in Angeles charges 300 pesos for the service but that is very low.


That could be,,,I didn't think of that. But even for a visa extention that's a pretty steep price.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Travel Agency inside the St, Lucia shopping center in Cainta charges P300 for Visa Service too, so I am also thinking that would be a total price he quoted.

Fred


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Just dug this from the bin, Bureau of immigration official receipt: visa waiver application fee 1000php, visa waiver 500, certificate fee 500, legal research fee 30(suppose low coz I ain't on any of their negative lists). Express lane fee 500 and express lane fee(certification) 500. Looks like agency fee was 1900php...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Johnny B said:


> Just dug this from the bin, Bureau of immigration official receipt: visa waiver application fee 1000php, visa waiver 500, certificate fee 500, legal research fee 30(suppose low coz I ain't on any of their negative lists). Express lane fee 500 and express lane fee(certification) 500. Looks like agency fee was 1900php...


Not sure of the terminology, did you overstay hence all those fees?


----------

